

Can a non-engineer start a tech company? - farmerwu

I'm not an engineer. I'm an MBA with a BA in Chinese history. But in my current job, I've spent six years analyzing wireless companies. I've found a really clear opportunity, a product which customers will need. I also have a team that can help me build it. Does the HN community think I can run this business?
======
russell
No, you are doomed to flipping hamburgers. ;-)

Actually, you may have a better chance of success. A successful business needs
a bunch of other skills other than engineering like fund raising, marketing,
sales, contacts. One thing you must do is find a top-notch engineering partner
that you trust. I have had to help a couple of startups that handed off
development to a cheap overseas company and got back a subpar product
delivered late.

------
gloucesterQa
A non-engineer can join an engineer to start a tech company. But need to know
enough to be able to understand what co-founder is doing in engineering.

It's rare a pure tech company to have been started by a non-engineer
especially something big like Google.

------
cgherb911
absolutely, just surround yourself with good engineers and experienced startup
professionals

